# Wasatch Rails '08



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

We had the Wasatch Rails train show here in Salt Lake this weekend. We had a few distinguished folks stop by....

Shad and Ron Senek chatting across the UGRS modular layout.









Of course no Salt Lake Train show would be complete without Bryan Smith...









And yes, The Orange and White colors were flying proudly, so you know I was there..










I've got some video I need to upload to youtube then 'll post that as well. 

It was a great weekend. 

DF


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

thank for photos dave.... Well my UP turbine join-in for the contest.


















Here the All HO scale of the Union Pacific Railroad collection 1940-1980. All UP Dieselized, few UP steam, and UP merger. All the UP HO Scale collection belong to Fred Baney....


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a great time visiting with you all.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

As did we, glad you came over. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you all had a great time. Later RJD


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

The next day i come back to the fairgound pick up my UP trubine. I took 1st place on the contest.










So i did running it for while in the train show.

































My good friend Fred Baney on the left: He is Union Pacific Railroad fan watching my UP Turbine come-by. He is UP turbine fan and builds and collects UP only. 










Here a Video on youtube...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

A quick clip of Bryans SD40-2 being chased down by the Southern Crescent Pacific led freight, Ron Senek looks on..


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave , that is a SD40-2. not SD45


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops, my bad..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

big congrats Bryan! you deserve that 1st place! 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hooray for Bryan. 
I am glad to hear you won first place.

That is one great looking engine


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks. for posting pic. and video.. Great on winning First place, Bryon.. Looking good. Noel


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

It was good to meet you Ron!! It was nice to get out and let the ol' container train stretch her legs. She hasn't run in over a year! I wish I could have stayed longer, but I had other things to do.. Besides, it was like a sauna in that building.. I swear I lost 5 pounds!!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey.. that's part of my weight loss program... don't knock it.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you everyone.... i'm yes it is very hot up-stair on 2nd floors !


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a nice time. 

I've *got* to be more diligent about photographing these things. I didn't even *take* a camera to the show in Rockford this weekend.


----------

